# 1&1 and done?



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

I opened an account with 1&1 before I started doing research here. I was wondering if I made a good decision, or is any there any domain & web hosting service you would recommend instead.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I am also a 1&1 client. I am using linx as it allows you to run PHP, Perl or MySQL. And you're able to use open source. PHP as various shopping carts and ecommerce tend to use it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Read this one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t26915.html

And this one that has recent opinions on which web hosts people recommend: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t47720.html


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Read this one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t26915.html
> 
> And this one that has recent opinions on which web hosts people recommend: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t47720.html


Thank you. I only wish I had found this site before I joined 1 and 1. But, hey it's not a total loss. I will resolve this as well. I am so glad you don't charge to use this forum, but with everything you offer, I'm surprised. (I guess I'm just a cynic sometimes).


----------



## biophase (Aug 12, 2007)

I use 1&1 for my store and also for about 20 other websites. I haven't had any problems with them at all. I also have accounts with Godaddy. I found that I'm used to the 1&1 control panel compared to Godaddy.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I think the general feeling is:

US 1&1 = Terrible

UK 1&1 = Great


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I like 1&1 from a power user prospective. It gives me the control I need, and is decently priced for that control. I used to be an application developer, and have done development under Windows and Linux, but many people starting a business don't have the type of experience I've had. I can even compile some applications and extensions if I need to. If however, you do not need the control, there are probably better fish in the pond.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

If you google web host reviews, you will find that 1&1 seems to have a very poor reputation, across several independent review sites. I found this out myself when I used them.

The web host reviews also give details of which host companies perform the best, based on customer experiences and registered downtime. 

Spending time checking out these reviews can save you a lot of potential problems, if you are thinking of changing your web host provider.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tfish (Jul 5, 2006)

I have used 1&1 and their tech support is horrible. They are not the smartest and I have difficulty understanding them (as they seem to not speek good english). As for as their reliability, they seem average. 

Personally I think tech support is important when choosing a host, especially when your site is down and you are loosing sales.

If you want a good host which also has excellent tech support try hostmysite

They don't even have an IVR so they pick up on the first ring 24/7. I have never had any problems with them and they seem to go above and beyond to solve any problems.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

This is not the first time I have seen this about 1&1. Buyer beware:
Patterico’s Pontifications 1&1 Internet Has Allowed My Domain to Be Hijacked


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a VERY VERY good host as well whom i am super happy with and they have 24 PHONE customer support which is NOT outsourced to india, its right here in the US. You an PM me if you want more info.. i have link


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

i did not like 1&1. it was my first host when i started in the web. that's was around 5 years ago, so maybe they are better now.
1&1 offers some very interesting hosted shop solutions. they are actually epages 5 shops and have some nice features for the price you can get them for. worth to look at.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Honestly, I think it all depends on the website your running. I have 1&1 and have had it for about a year now. I was running 2 sites that used "Drupal" which is an open source script that has a shopping cart and a user system that I like to use.. 1&1 doesn't support a lot of sites with big database back ends. I have had my drupal sites down for months at a time and there was "nothing" they could do. I have sense moved most of my sites to siteground.com because they specialise in scripts like drupal, oscommerce, and other free open source solutions. They even have all the scripts on there server and you can install them with one click. I still use 1&1 for basic web hosting just because I dont feel like moving my domains, but when they expire I will renew them with siteground.

-MzM


----------

